

Google Tests Search Results That Update As You Type - rflrob
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/21/live-update-search/

======
whitegloveapps
I've seen this today. It's interesting; I'm not sure if I like it. Pretty cool
that Google can pull search results so quickly, but it can be a bit
distracting...

